# Paper Illusions



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I know of the stuff but it strikes me as gimmicky and a real pain if you ever want to take all those pieces of wallpaper off. 

Why not pick a nice paper pattern or do a faux finish you like in the first place?

I admit a bias against poorly done faux finishes that don't really seem to belong. Faux marble walls in a ranch home with 8' drywall ceilings for example.


----------



## MsKitty32 (Jan 24, 2013)

The couple of websites I found that were dedicated solely to Illusions made it seem gimicky to me as well that is why I wanted to ask around. I know Lowes and some other online stores that I have found sell it but it is not their main item. My sister-in-law bought some from Lowes a few years ago and she loves it. I was concerned about the "marble" look too because I am going with a country theme since I live in the boonies..ha!

My issue is basically we live in a house that was built in 1950 and some of the walls were not taped and mudded properly. We cannot afford to replace the drywall right now which is what I would LOVE to do. So, I need something that is going to cover up slight bumps in the wall. I am fixing nail pops and mudding spots as we speak but it will NOT be perfect.

I am thinking a heavier paper would work better.


----------



## TreverS (Jul 25, 2013)

I personally think it's tacky. But that's my opinion.


----------



## MsKitty32 (Jan 24, 2013)

Does anyone have any experience wallpapering less than perfect walls or even less less than perfect walls?..ha.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

MsKitty32 said:


> Does anyone have any experience wallpapering less than perfect walls or even less less than perfect walls?..ha.


You might private mail Chrisn with this question in case he does not read this. Paperhanging is what he likes doing most. 

From my experience major surface defects will show up in the paper installation and can effect adhesion. Obviously a paper with a random pattern might not show so much. Best to surface the walls though. 

I've mentioned NuWal before. You can get it from Abitron. It is a resin system where you apply resin and a new membrane and works well if you have lots of cracks, gouges and so forth. It is not as easy to apply as the YouTube video suggests but it does yield a new surface.


----------



## homestoreonline (Sep 19, 2013)

MsKitty32 said:


> Has anyone heard of or used Paper Illusions for their walls?


yes some people use paper illusion for their walls because this is a very cheap and best technique for decorate the walls.By this technique we can show our things on the paper and decorate his/her walls.


----------

